# Leg curl and extension machine



## felixao (Dec 30, 2021)

Hi guys, I'm after a leg curl and extension machine. Was looking at the watson combo one. 









Single Stack Leg Extension / Leg Curl - Watson Gym Equipment


Changes instantly from leg extension to leg curls Super compact design Heavy weight stack Super smooth Lifetime warranty




watsongym.co.uk





any other machines i should have in mind? tried to go second hand but can't find any good combos on the market. 
i can't afford space for 2 separate machines. has anyone used this machine before? the lack of a back for extensions seems weird but tbh i never use it as i like to hold handles and brace core.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

I’d want some Powder coat on it for that price, or Hammerite at least!


----------



## felixao (Dec 30, 2021)

hmgs said:


> I’d want some Powder coat on it for that price, or Hammerite at least!
> View attachment 213043


They do finish it mate. I think for illustration purposes they decided not to. I did think the same initially when I saw it lol.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

For that price you'd get a very good Multigym and then you could train more than just your legs....


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

@Brian Multigym which multi gym do you have? I would hazard a guess at a Powertec LS, but I’m not too sure ‘cos they ain’t got a weight stack…🤔


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

hmgs said:


> @Brian Multigym which multi gym do you have? I would hazard a guess at a Powertec LS, but I’m not too sure ‘cos they ain’t got a weight stack…🤔


Sorry mate, didn't see your question, think I have told you now in another post.


----------

